# linux_base-f8 doesn't support mathematica?



## everypot (Mar 2, 2009)

Mathematica works well with linux_base-fc4. Then I upgraded to linu_base_f8 since I want to use the linux flash 9 plugin to watch youtube. But mathematica won't open. So I have to go back to fc4 to make mathematica to work (of course,as a compensation, I cannot watch youtube). 

I'm confused. I thought, as a newer linux emulator, the f8 would be compatible with older applications.


----------



## hydra (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't know the solution for mathematica, but youtube works with flash7.


----------



## tangram (Mar 5, 2009)

I got flash9 working with linux_base-fc4 (youtube videos play ok). There are several reports on the mailing lists http://monkey.org/freebsd/archive/freebsd-questions/200902/msg00309.html also.

Before flash9 I used flash7 and worked ok too.


----------

